# Is it illegal?



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 28, 2012)

To bowhunt within city limits?
My nephew was told today by a fellow hunter that it is because it's illegal to discharge a weapon within city limits.


----------



## mattweeks (Sep 28, 2012)

No a bow is not a firearm


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 28, 2012)

Would only be illegal if hunting wasn't allowed in the city limits. I don't think a bow counts as discharging.......


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 28, 2012)

That's what I told my nephew


----------



## muddsmoker (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, I'm new here to ga, kinda, Ive had the same question and if your can hunt within the city limits where or who would you check with for that


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Sep 28, 2012)

I would wonder in that case if it's legal to hunt in the city limits, not just discharging a firearm.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 28, 2012)

He said illegal to discharge a weapon...a bow


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 28, 2012)

When they say discharge they mean firearm not bow correct?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 28, 2012)

It will be different for each city.  If there is a city ordinance against it,(and some cities have such an ordinance) then it's illegal.  I'm betting most urban areas probably have restrictions within city limits.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 28, 2012)

Depends on how the ordinance adopted by each City Council is worded. We have several Beach towns that have a thriving deer population that adopted bow hunting permits during the off season to control over population. At other times it is a violation. Neither is a BB or pellet weapon a firearm, but if you live within a munincipality that has signage reading "bird sanctuary", they are likely prohibited. Check with your local police chief or sheriff.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 28, 2012)

Local police will know. Just ask one.


----------



## supernube (Sep 28, 2012)

As per the fairly recent constitutional amendment and state statutes, I don't think a city can regulate hunting.  I think that only DNR has that power.  Now, I don't know if the local police will know this so proceed at your own risk.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2012)

What city?


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 28, 2012)

Roswell...Alpharetta


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 28, 2012)

Roswell does have a bow ordinance or did I hunt outside of roswell but in the city its illegal you can call zone one dnr but they will tell you to call the city went thru this in east cobb as well those being high status neighbors thought I shouldn't be there but I was on a cops land and we called dnr to check and he was outside marietta city so they don't have jurisdiction but call roswell if you want to know but two yrs ago they did have a special bow ordinance fulton and from what I know sandy springs does not I do not know about alpharetta  however  then dnr regulations would be suffecient


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2012)

Roswell had something. I remember a big ordeal about it.


----------



## buckdog1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Georgia
Right to Hunt and Fish 
Bill Number: HB 301, 2001 
Status: Passed and signed into law 4/18/2001
This bill amends the Georgia Code to declare that Georgia citizens have the right to take fish and wildlife, subject to the laws and regulations adopted by the board for the public good and welfare. In addition, this bill prohibits local governments from regulating hunting, trapping, or fishing by local ordinance.
If i read this right these cities are breaking the law with their ordanances!


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 29, 2012)

You may be right but until its overturned you will get citeð


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 29, 2012)

Go ahead,, I won't tell on ya!


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Sep 29, 2012)

I checked the city limit maps and the land in question isn't within either Roswell or Alpharetta


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 29, 2012)

If not in city limits call zone 1 dnr they will tell you likely to call city make sure out of city limits but 706 2956041 is the dnr zone 1 number if you don't mind me asking what Ed and whereabouts is in question I hunt Fulton regularly and used to own a business in Roswell if you don't want to put on forum pm me I may know if it is or not off hand


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 29, 2012)

What road in qeustion srry


----------



## secondseason (Sep 29, 2012)

In Roswell you have to get a permit from the police department to hunt inthe city limits.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 30, 2012)

buckdog1 said:


> Georgia
> Right to Hunt and Fish
> Bill Number: HB 301, 2001
> Status: Passed and signed into law 4/18/2001
> ...



That ordinance might prevent a city in GA from regulating hunting, but the city can still regulate the discharge of a firearm or the use of a bow or crossbow.


----------



## supernube (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it can regulate discharge of a firearm, but not a bow.  Also, you can't overide constitutional protection by collateral attacks.  For example:  We have freedom of religion, so a state or county can't attack this by prohibiting the ownership or reading of bibles, torahs, etc.  So, in this case, it would be hard to have a constitutional right to hunt, but not have the ability to use a weapon for the taking of game. 

 I don't think that any of these city ordinances or even property covenants/subdivision rules are constitutional.  Virginia has a constitutional provision similar to ours and it was challenged by a home owner's association.  The HOA lost in what is viewed as a benchmark case for hunter's rights.  See http://www.skinnymoose.com/stabley/2008/08/14/virginia-high-court-upholds-ata-bowhunting-victory/


----------



## Stieet (Sep 30, 2012)

To legally bow hunt the city of Roswell you have to complete a form signed by the landowner and pay a fee.


----------



## HCA59 (Sep 30, 2012)

Already been through this myself. In Valdosta,GA it is illegal to shoot a bow inside the city limits per VPD. Had one stop while practicing and give me a warning. Now I live in Brooks county. A friend of mine got a ticket for parking on the grass in his own yard. Rediculous!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish someone could answer this question for me about acworth. I have asked 4 different people and nobody seems to be able to give me an answer... Every city is different. I have permission from the land owner and I'm just waiting on an answer from the law...


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 30, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> I wish someone could answer this question for me about acworth. I have asked 4 different people and nobody seems to be able to give me an answer... Every city is different. I have permission from the land owner and I'm just waiting on an answer from the law...



You contact a deputy?


----------



## supernube (Sep 30, 2012)

Contact the city attorney, LE may not know


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

I contacted someone who emailed the deputy and I know he did it because he cc'ed me on it. Almost two weeks later no reply. So I sent him one myself. Still no reply. Its really upsetting when you try to do the right thing rather than just going out and doing your thing without asking and nobody seems interested in helping you. I'm sure they'd be there in a heartbeat to write a ticket though. Reckon I'll just give up on it. I have other places to hunt.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2012)

Contact the city manager, here in Cornelia city limits no hunting is allowed period


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 3, 2012)

call the city hall of acworth dude, its sad but i go thru this all the time my best spot is one where i am totally legal but the guys neighbor doesnt like hunting talk about akward but i have to stay on my toes there dont even touch a deer wo a tag and at that point i can legally retrieve it but sometimes you may have to call dnr ext. craziness this day in time the things you have to do to simply bowhunt


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 3, 2012)

check municode.com   it has the local laws for most any city in the us.  look specifically for shooting a bow in the city.  I was an officer in Columbia SC, and shooting a bow in the city was a $370 fine.  of course, the people I saw shooting I told them if a neighbor complains, they need to stop and would show them the law.  Then I would talk archery for a while since I love to bowhunt!


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. The city hall is where I called who tried to put me in touch with the guy who supposedly could give me an answer and I have recieved nothing. The guy told me in 12 years of working there I was the first person to ask this question. Nobody seems to know the answer. Initially they said no, but then they all got to thinking and were like, "well, maybe." The municode website does not have Acworth listed.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> I wish someone could answer this question for me about acworth. I have asked 4 different people and nobody seems to be able to give me an answer... Every city is different. I have permission from the land owner and I'm just waiting on an answer from the law...


 http://www.acworth.org/files/administration/Ordinance.pdf
Everything in the city code that mentions hunting refers to bird sanctuary and parks.
No discharging firearm
*Sec. 54-13. Slingshot, bow and arrow.​*It shall be unlawful for any person to use or shoot any slingshot or bow and arrow in the
city in an unsafe manner which may cause harm to persons or property.
(Code 1983, § 13-24)​


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 3, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Contact the city manager, here in Cornelia city limits no hunting is allowed period



Where did you find this out at, because i called last week no one could tell me that answer. I called because, cleveland does have an ordinance that prohibits hunting period. I checked the state codes and state code 27-1-3-h states that it is the sole right of the state to regulate hunting and no city or county ordinance can supercede these laws. Im no lawyer but it doesnt seem to me that the county or city can stop someone from legally bowhunting and i think that the city of cleveland is looking at changing their ordinance now. I didnt even know about this until a friend of mine brought it to my attention.
Not to mention the ga code that states that hunting is a right in ga and no municipality has the right to stop someone from hunting. Like i said just my opinion but check out the official ga code at lexisnexis.com


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2012)

everybody is doing it!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2012)

buckdog1 said:


> Where did you find this out at, because i called last week no one could tell me that answer. I called because, cleveland does have an ordinance that prohibits hunting period. I checked the state codes and state code 27-1-3-h states that it is the sole right of the state to regulate hunting and no city or county ordinance can supercede these laws. Im no lawyer but it doesnt seem to me that the county or city can stop someone from legally bowhunting and i think that the city of cleveland is looking at changing their ordinance now. I didnt even know about this until a friend of mine brought it to my attention.
> Not to mention the ga code that states that hunting is a right in ga and no municipality has the right to stop someone from hunting. Like i said just my opinion but check out the official ga code at lexisnexis.com


thanks for the info it came from city code by code enforcement


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks j seph. He emailed me back about an hour ago finally and this is what I got:

 Sec. 54-13. Slingshot, bow and arrow.



It shall be unlawful for any person to use or shoot any slingshot or bow and arrow in the

city in an unsafe manner which may cause harm to persons or property.


There is no true safe manner to hunt with a bow in the city, especially with the properties being in close proximity. 


In regards to private or city owned properties:


Sec. 58-42. Regulated.

It shall be unlawful for any person in or adjacent to a public park within the city to:



(3) Wild animals, reptiles and birds.

a. Hunting. Hunt, molest, harm, frighten, kill, trap, chase, tease, shoot or

throw missiles at any animal, reptile or bird; nor shall any person remove

or have in his possession the young of any wild animal, or the eggs, nest

or young of any reptile or bird; nor shall he collect, remove, have in his

possession, give away, sell or offer to sell, or buy or offer to buy, or

accept as a gift, any specimen, alive or dead, of any of the group of tree

snails.



Sec. 58-45. Recreational activities.

It shall be unlawful for any person in a public park within the city to:



(3) Hunting and firearms. Hunt, trap or pursue wildlife at any time. It shall be unlawful

for any person to use, carry or possess firearms of any description, or air rifles,

spring guns, bows and arrows, slings or any other form of weapons potentially

inimical to wild life and dangerous to human safety, or any instrument that can be

loaded with and fire blank cartridges, or any kind of trapping device. Shooting

into public park areas from beyond park boundaries shall be prohibited.



Also, we know that there is NO hunting on any corp property in or around the city. The Corp approved wildlife management areas around Lake Allatoona having hunting dates and seasons with issued permits. 


There are also state laws that apply to reckless conduct and cruelty to animals. So there are numerous charges that could apply whether or not it is privately owned or city owned. DNR has always assisted us on these situations as well and they have other charges that apply. This includes hunting without permission or trespassing while hunting whether they are actually hunting, walking through to hunt on adjacent property or retrieving game. 


The fact is that hunting in the city is an unsafe act. The properties are too small for this kind of recreational activity. Also, with bow hunting the game does not necessarily expire upon impact and tends to run off. These animals can become maimed and cause accidents or run off into some  neighboring yard and expire. So there will always be an issue of having permission to enter on to someones property to retrieve game, the issue with cruelty to animals if someone witnesses the act and federal offense if you enter onto Corp property to retrieve game. 


If you have any other question do not hesitate to call or email.


Sgt Taylor


So long story short, looks like bow hunting for deer withinn Acworth city limits is out of the question. Oh well. At least I have my answer now.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> Go ahead,, I won't tell on ya!



I won't either, call DNR


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 3, 2012)

rediculous some of these ordinances but some are bieng overturned i hear. some cities do issue permits if you are willing to do the leg work


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank a yankee


----------



## j_seph (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick, see buckdogs post above I am going to pursue this with city here and see what they say


----------



## Snood Collector (Oct 3, 2012)

Folks dont want them pesky deer eating their pretty landscaping. special Urban Archery seasons seem to be a growing sport. Below is an example. Localities set their own restrictions as mentioned above.

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/urban-archery/


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Nick, see buckdogs post above I am going to pursue this with city here and see what they say



Let me know what they say to you as this is all really interesting.


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick, theres no way they can charge you with animal cruelty, Sgt Taylor needs to be educated on Ga law which superceeds anything the county or city can do. It is a right to hunt, fish and trap. Pull this up on your search engine, official georgia code, pull up the lexisnexis site and read for yourself all of code 27-1-3. Read it all, and heck email it to sgt taylor and get his response on this. He is wrong in all aspects.


----------



## chadf (Oct 3, 2012)

Just hunt(legally of course)....... Spine shots work wonders.


----------



## mattweeks (Oct 3, 2012)

Ask him to give you a call when one is hit by a car so that you can put food on the table


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 3, 2012)

the loophole the cities used was this discharging the bow they didn't ban hunting per sey they banded shooting the bow so maybe learn to spear hunt


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 3, 2012)

There is no loophole, the code states that the city can regulate the discharge of firearms, it says nothing about archery equipment. These cities just havent been challenged on these ordinances.


----------



## treemutt (Oct 3, 2012)

You can hunt in Dahlonega City limits


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 3, 2012)

I use to bow hunt within Jonesboro, Forest Park, and Atlanta city limits. I would trade my hunt club for those 20 acre plots again anyday! I loved it!


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks buckdog1, I'll check out the GA code you're referring to and email him back, as I agree charging someone with animal cruelty simply for hunting deer with a bow within city limits is a joke and actually somewhat of an insult IMO.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2012)

I use a bow in the savannah city limts with no problem. I have been checked by savannah police and DNR.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2012)

I forgot to mention our local bow range is in a city park and maintained by city.


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Here ya go Nick*

27-1-3.  Legislative declarations; ownership and custody of wildlife; preservation of hunting and fishing opportunities; promotion and right to hunt, trap, or fish; local regulation; general offenses 


   (a) The General Assembly recognizes that hunting and fishing and the taking of wildlife are a valued part of the cultural heritage of the State of Georgia. The General Assembly further recognizes that such activities play an essential role in the state's economy and in funding the state's management programs for game and nongame species alike, and that such activities have also come to play an important and sometimes critical role in the biological management of certain natural communities within this state. In recognition of this cultural heritage and the tradition of stewardship it embodies, and of the important role that hunting and fishing and the taking of wildlife play in the state's economy and in the preservation and management of the state's natural communities, the General Assembly declares that Georgia citizens have the right to take fish and wildlife, subject to the laws and regulations adopted by the board for the public good and general welfare, which laws and regulations should be vigorously enforced. The General Assembly further declares that the state's wildlife resources should be managed in accordance with sound principles of wildlife management, using all appropriate tools, including hunting, fishing, and the taking of wildlife.
(b) The ownership of, jurisdiction over, and control of all wildlife, as defined in this title, are declared to be in the State of Georgia, in its sovereign capacity, to be controlled, regulated, and disposed of in accordance with this title. Wildlife is held in trust by the state for the benefit of its citizens and shall not be reduced to private ownership except as specifically provided for in this title. All wildlife of the State of Georgia is declared to be within the custody of the department for purposes of management and regulation in accordance with this title. However, the State of Georgia, the department, and the board shall be immune from suit and shall not be liable for any damage to life, person, or property caused directly or indirectly by any wildlife.
(h) Except as otherwise provided by general law, the power and duty to promulgate rules and regulations relating to hunting, trapping, and fishing rests solely with the board. No political subdivision of the state may regulate hunting, trapping, or fishing by local ordinance; provided, however, that a local government shall not be prohibited from exercising its management rights over real property owned or leased by it for purposes of prohibiting hunting, fishing, or trapping upon the property or for purposes of setting times when access to the property for purposes of hunting, fishing, or trapping in accordance with this title may be permitted. Nothing contained in this Code section shall prohibit municipalities or counties, by ordinance, resolution, or other enactment, from reasonably limiting or prohibiting the discharge of firearms within the boundaries of the political subdivision for purposes of public safety.


----------



## supernube (Oct 4, 2012)

That pretty much says it all.  State law trumps city ordinances.  No way around it.


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks buckdog1. In part h, it says plain as day that no local government can regulate hunting by local ordinance. I just emailed sgt. taylor.


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 4, 2012)

No problem and i hope we can get all these stupid ordinances changed. I think the DNR just needs to be notified also, so they can do their part.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 5, 2012)

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - you can bow hunt in the city limits as long as you have written permission from the actual landowner. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -Hunting on any public land is forbidden.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - You must still abide by all county and state hunting rules and regulations in regards to time, type hunting, distances and so forth.
- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
Police Captain Sanford L. West
Alpharetta Department of Public Safety
2565 Old Milton Pkwy
Alpharetta Ga 30009
678-297-6320
swest@alpharetta.ga.us
- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -

The answer I got from Alpharetta police dept.


----------



## muddsmoker (Oct 5, 2012)

Bowsniper100 said:


> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH - you can bow hunt in the city limits as long as you have written permission from the actual landowner. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -Hunting on any public land is forbidden.- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - You must still abide by all county and state hunting rules and regulations in regards to time, type hunting, distances and so forth.
> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -
> Police Captain Sanford L. West
> Alpharetta Department of Public Safety
> ...



Wow captain is sure a potty mouth, I dont understand how a state law can be ignored like that but thats the government for ya


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow captain is sure a potty mouth

Don't know why that happened, I copied paste message and all that potty mouth just appeared.


----------



## JBowers (Oct 6, 2012)

By state law (27-1-3(h)), political subdivisions (e.g., municipalities, counties, etc) of this state do not have the authority to regulate hunting.  The authority to regulate hunting, fishing, & trapping rests solely with the DNR Board of Natural Resources.

Specifically, here is the law:

(h) Except as otherwise provided by general law, the power and duty to promulgate rules and regulations relating to hunting, trapping, and fishing rests solely with the board. No political subdivision of the state may regulate hunting, trapping, or fishing by local ordinance; provided, however, that a local government shall not be prohibited from exercising its management rights over real property owned or leased by it for purposes of prohibiting hunting, fishing, or trapping upon the property or for purposes of setting times when access to the property for purposes of hunting, fishing, or trapping in accordance with this title may be permitted. Nothing contained in this Code section shall prohibit municipalities or counties, by ordinance, resolution, or other enactment, from reasonably limiting or prohibiting the discharge of firearms within the boundaries of the political subdivision for purposes of public safety.


Cities & counties under this law may ONLY regulate hunting on real property owned  or leased by such city or county.  Any ordinance that prohibits, or otherwise regulates, hunting, fishing, or trapping in _____ county is inconsistent with state law and exceeds that city or county's legal authority.

Cities or counties may enact ordinances limiting or prohibiting the discharge of firearms within their jurisdictional boundaries for public safety purposes.  However, such limitation must be reasonable and for public safety purposes, which unfortunately are undefined but easily argumentative.  For obvious example, a basic ordinance prohibiting the discharge of firearm is extreme and clearly unreasonable.  Is the discharge of a starters pistol for initating a race, parade or other function reasonable?  Is the discharge of a firearm for purposes of a military funeral reasonable?  Is the discharge of a firearm for self-defense reasonable?  If the answer to any of these, or others, is Yes then the ordinance is unreasonable and ripe for revisiting.

As firearm is not defined in this title, there is opportunity to argue that it does not include archery equipment.  In fact, title 27 clearly distinguishes between archery equipment and firearms per 27-3-4 and 27-3-6.


----------



## JBowers (Oct 6, 2012)

buckdog1 said:


> No problem and i hope we can get all these stupid ordinances changed. I think the DNR just needs to be notified also, so they can do their part.


 
Correct!


----------



## Geeseman (Oct 6, 2012)

Go hunt away from the city. Why would you wnt to hunt in the middle of a city anyway. Most of those deer are probably pets anyway and the residents like to look at them. I would get more from shooting a deer out in the country in a stand than sitting on some guys porch shooting deer because they are eating his flowers. 

If the city says no they mean no. People get arrested aroun there all the time for hunting its not worth it.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Oct 6, 2012)

talk to the city your in... but the state law says that its bow only for the counties around atlanta....these are also the extended archery counties...


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Geeseman said:


> Go hunt away from the city. Why would you wnt to hunt in the middle of a city anyway. Most of those deer are probably pets anyway and the residents like to look at them. I would get more from shooting a deer out in the country in a stand than sitting on some guys porch shooting deer because they are eating his flowers.
> 
> If the city says no they mean no. People get arrested aroun there all the time for hunting its not worth it.



That has to be one the most idiotic statements i have heard on here. You obviously have never hunted a deer in the city thats on a string 24-7 and for you down another hunter for an obvious right that georgia has afforded us is ridiculous. Maybe in south carolina you folks dont mind your rights  being violated but i do. Maybe you should read every post in here and you will understand that according to ga law, these cities cannot regulate hunting on private property.


----------



## Geeseman (Oct 6, 2012)

I live in GA, I have hunted subdivisions with permission on all sides including the city. I under stand the concern but laws are laws. Plenty of public to hunt if you don't have a club. As far idiotic there nimrod it's called common since leave it be go hunt some wheres else it's not worth the fight for a flower eating deer.


----------



## buckdog1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Geeseman said:


> I live in GA, I have hunted subdivisions with permission on all sides including the city. I under stand the concern but laws are laws. Plenty of public to hunt if you don't have a club. As far idiotic there nimrod it's called common since leave it be go hunt some wheres else it's not worth the fight for a flower eating deer.


Absolutely, laws are laws, as i stated above read the previous posts and you will understand, as i posted the GA LAWS concerning this. I have leased property and i do hunt public property but when my rights, UNDER GA LAW, are infringed upon, i do take it personally, as should everyone else that hunts here. Just read the entire post and maybe you will understand.


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 7, 2012)

buckdog1 said:


> Absolutely, laws are laws, as i stated above read the previous posts and you will understand, as i posted the GA LAWS concerning this. I have leased property and i do hunt public property but when my rights, UNDER GA LAW, are infringed upon, i do take it personally, as should everyone else that hunts here. Just read the entire post and maybe you will understand.



 Well said.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally heard back from our city manager

 Our City Attorney is working on an ordinance which will address this, we were not made a aware of the state law that was put into place in 2005. You will still not be able to discharge a fire arm within the city limits but we will no longer have an ordinance which prohibits hunting within the city limits.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 12, 2012)

Geeseman said:


> Go hunt away from the city. Why would you wnt to hunt in the middle of a city anyway. Most of those deer are probably pets anyway and the residents like to look at them. I would get more from shooting a deer out in the country in a stand than sitting on some guys porch shooting deer because they are eating his flowers.
> 
> If the city says no they mean no. People get arrested aroun there all the time for hunting its not worth it.



See my post above the law is the law


----------



## nickf11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I also wrote back Sargent Taylor. He never replied but I got an email from the chief of Acworth police saying to "please advise the property location on which you intend to hunt." I have not replied yet.


----------



## muddsmoker (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have the property in mind already tell him, Im sure there will be no problem




nickf11 said:


> I also wrote back Sargent Taylor. He never replied but I got an email from the chief of Acworth police saying to "please advise the property location on which you intend to hunt." I have not replied yet.


----------



## mathewshunter (Oct 13, 2012)

No, just can't shoot across streets or of course someone else's property


----------



## Geeseman (Oct 15, 2012)

too many legalities and too many chances of that "one time it happened" taking place. Go hunt somewhere away from the city.


----------



## buckdog1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Geeseman said:


> too many legalities and too many chances of that "one time it happened" taking place. Go hunt somewhere away from the city.



Geeseman, just to let  you know, i hunted, legally in my city today, for the first time. Persistance does pay, when you are in the right.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 1, 2012)

Stieet said:


> To legally bow hunt the city of Roswell you have to complete a form signed by the landowner and pay a fee.



There is no fee. Signed permission slip gets you a permit to fire a bow on the property.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Nov 1, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Thank a yankee



Ignorant comment. That means uneducated stupid.


----------



## gabowman (Nov 1, 2012)

In my town it's legal to hunt with bow inside the city limits. And, there are landowners owning 20-50 acreas (or more) that are inside the city limits too. Get permission and it's like all other places you'll hunt....the deer are still wild and it isnt any easier to kill your quarry. It was questioned a few years ago (again) and the ruling went before the city council (which governs this rule) and in my town it was ruled as being legal for arrow. It is illegal to discharge a firearm inside the city limits.


----------



## 130class (Nov 1, 2012)

I heard the Douglasville recently added a "No projectile" ordinance.  Looks like they broke the law.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a story coming for you guys in a few days involving tracking one in city limits for about a half mile lol. I met some cool homeowners and some really bad ones never been yelled at like one did. But with the help and advice of the warden I recovered the animal. The deer was a low heart shot exited back lungs don't know how it kept going thru about 12 yards bled on a Romney Ryan sign. Craziness , I guess that's why I neck shoot them I remember now geez


----------



## respro (Nov 18, 2012)

*Richmond County (Augusta)*

Just a shot in the dark, does anyone here know if I can Bow Hunt inside the city limits of Augusta Ga. This is in Richmond county. 
Thanks


----------

